# The PF Awards... Just a bit of fun :)



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

I think the forum could be doing with a bit of a lift 

So, purely for fun. Let us know your winners of:

*Most precious pup*
*Craziest Canine*
*Dog you'd most like to steal*
*Funniest Fido*
*Golden Oldie*
*Most Handsome Hound*
*Most Beautiful Bitch*
*Most Spoiled*
*Most Adventurous*
*Most Photogenic*
*Scruffiest Scoundrel*

Just a bit of fun, guys 

GO!


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Just realised I didn't do mine 

*Most precious pup* Buzzard's Red 
*Craziest Canine* GingerRodger's Ninja... She's bonkers 
*Dog you'd most like to steal* Meezey's Cian
*Funniest Fido* Bluejay's Frodo. I adore the faces he pulls 
*Golden Oldie* Rona's Alfie 
*Most Handsome Hound*
*Most Beautiful Bitch* McKenzie's Kenzie 
*Most Spoiled* I can imagine Tillymint's Tilly is up there 
*Most Adventurous* Dogless's Rudi and Kilo could win a joint award 
*Most Photogenic* Bluejay's gang 
*Scruffiest Scoundrel* Labradrk's Bo


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

Lauren5159 said:


> I think the forum could be doing with a bit of a lift
> 
> So, purely for fun. Let us know your winners of:
> 
> ...


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

I dont normally join in these things as I dont like to offend/leave out but I thought I ought to try as we got a mention, not sure it was a good thing but  (ninja is currently looking very un bonkers asleep in her favorite paint tray )

So I looked down the list and waited for a dog to jump out at me as matching the title and it has to be 

Funniest Fido has to be Sarah 1984's Spendog, not only is he incredibly handsome and clever with his goofy grins and his flat tennis ball, his ability to carry 63 toys in one go, his inability to jump and bark, his love for army issue curtains and poking Sarah in the boobs until they squeak  he has to be the funniest too x


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

GingerRogers said:


> I dont normally join in these things as I dont like to offend/leave out but I thought I ought to try as we got a mention, not sure it was a good thing but  (ninja is currently looking very un bonkers asleep in her favorite paint tray )
> 
> So I looked down the list and waited for a dog to jump out at me as matching the title and it has to be
> 
> Funniest Fido has to be Sarah 1984's Spendog, not only is he incredibly handsome and clever with his goofy grins and his flat tennis ball, his ability to carry 63 toys in one go, his inability to jump and bark, his love for army issue curtains and poking Sarah in the boobs until they squeak  he has to be the funniest too x


I meant bonkers in a good way  I love Ninja


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Same as you Ginger Rogers, we rarely get a mention - poor Molly. But I absolutely agree, the photo of Spencer with all his toys make me smile every time I see it!

I'll think about the rest and post later

Can I add 
Biggest Achievement, and 
Best Partnership 

There are some amazing owners and dogs who aren't necessarily any of the categories but have quietly got on with it and battled against all the odds.


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

Most precious pup : BlueJay's SamWise
Craziest Canine: Pogo's Harvey and Chance, love the pictures of them playing together.
Dog you'd most like to steal: Missnaomi's Austin
Funniest Fido: Kinjilab's Bertie
Golden Oldie: Rona's Alfie
Most Handsome Hound: Meezey's Cian
Most Beautiful Bitch: Hanwombat's Io
Most Spoiled: Milliepooche's Millie
Most Adventurous: Dogless Kilo & Rudi
Most Photogenic: BlueJay's Four 
Scruffiest Scoundrel: Canine's Bailey


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Lauren5159 said:


> I think the forum could be doing with a bit of a lift
> 
> So, purely for fun. Let us know your winners of:
> 
> ...


I wanted to put mine as most spoiled but thought that wouldn't be on


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

MollySmith said:


> Same as you Ginger Rogers, we rarely get a mention - poor Molly. But I absolutely agree, the photo of Spencer with all his toys make me smile every time I see it!
> 
> I'll think about the rest and post later
> 
> ...


Add what you like 

It isn't a popularity contest just a bit of fun, that's all.


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Suprised at our mentions 

Most precious pup- JessIncaFCR.... Maisie
Craziest Canine- BlueJay... Frodo
Dog you'd most like to steal- Tollisty.. Ember
Funniest Fido- Sarah1983.... Spencer
Golden Oldie- rona.... Alfie
Most Handsome Hound- Coffee.... Alfie
Most Beautiful Bitch- Indiandpuppy.... Marnie
Most Spoiled- Milliepoochie..... Millie
Most Adventurous- 
Most Photogenic- Dogless... Kilo and Rudi
Scruffiest Scoundrel- Labradk.... Bo
Biggest Achievement- Dogless... Kilo


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I do hate popularity contests  I've been fun but honest

Most precious pup  I think Alice and Maggie
Craziest Canine  Dief and his human, they always sound like its such a fun life!
Dog you'd most like to steal  DogLoverLous Ty, Ive met him and hes such a kind soul, a truly one in a million boy. We love him lots.
Funniest Fido  Spencer, makes me smile.
Golden Oldie  Had to be Lucky Bear
Most Handsome Hound  Dexter, weve got a massive crush here
Most Beautiful Bitch - Pearl
Most Spoiled  Io but in a very good way I promise!
Most Adventurous  Another vote for Kilo and Rudi!
Most Photogenic  Phoolf (can I second Millie Poochie?)
Scruffiest Scoundrel  hardly a scruffy dog but I do like to hear about Mckenzie. 

Best Partnership  Dimwit and Little Dim
Greatest Achievement  Old Shep who has been through loads on the dog training pages and its a pleasure to read their journey even if I dont always comment.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Dexter is most upset there isnt a "best ginger" category!!!!


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Lexiedhb said:


> Dexter is most upset there isnt a "best ginger" category!!!!


Why he wouldnt win


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Aww thanks Rona, Daisy will be chuffed! She won a category in the Many Tears charity photo contest this week too so it'll go right to her head  I might just keep it to myself lest she become a diva!

I'm rubbish at these things as I can never pick  I'll have a proper think! Love this thread though 

ETA: Scruffiest scoundrel HAS to be Skip though, I thought of that one right away


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

Phew!! so glad my Millie hasnt been mentioned .... cos I would be Toooo shy to walk down red carpet .... Millie would Luuuurve all the attention though, she loves her fusses from everyone, especially adoring fans


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

GingerRogers said:


> Why he wouldnt win


I know I know, kilo and rudi.........


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Lexiedhb said:


> I know I know, kilo and rudi.........


No  I was thinking of my 'bonkers' scruffball of gingery wonderfullness actually


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Lauren5159 said:


> I think the forum could be doing with a bit of a lift
> 
> So, purely for fun. Let us know your winners of:
> 
> ...


I haven't done all of them but those are mine


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

Most precious pup: Samwise (Bluejay)
Craziest Canine: Thai (Stromythai)
Dog you'd most like to steal: IO (Hamwombat)
Funniest Fido: Frodo (Bluejay)
Golden Oldie: Alfie (Rona)
Most handsome hound: Frodo (Bluejay)
Most beautiful bitch: IO
Most Spoiled: Dexter and Skip
Most adventurous: Kilo and Rudi
Most photogenic: IO
Scruffiest scoundrel: Skip
Best partnership: Skip and Dexter
Greatest achievement: Kilo


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

*Most precious pup* - couldn't possible choose!
*Craziest Canine* - Labrador Laura's Zab
*Dog you'd most like to steal* - Wyrekin's Malcolm
*Funniest Fido* - Dimwit's boy 
*Golden Oldie* - IncaThePup's Inca
*Most Handsome Hound* - Sarah1983's Spencer
*Most Beautiful Bitch* - TashaMarie's Roxy
*Most Spoiled* - Rona's Alfie
*Most Adventurous* - Dogless' boys
*Most Photogenic* - Tacey's April
*Scruffiest Scoundrel* - Canine K9's Bailey


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Lexiedhb said:


> Dexter is most upset there isnt a "best ginger" category!!!!


I'd also like to lobby for a Biggest Ears category as I know my two would have a fighting chance


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> Dexter is most upset there isnt a "best ginger" category!!!!


Best Ginger is just too hard!!!



GingerRogers said:


> Why he wouldnt win


See?



Lexiedhb said:


> I know I know, kilo and rudi.........


See?


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

picaresque said:


> I'd also like to lobby for a Biggest Ears category as I know my two would have a fighting chance


Lol, I think everyone should add their own award... I'm not that great at thinking them up and there's been some great additions


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

I can't remember everyone's dogs but one I'd like to steal (if I could manage one) is SDH's dog that appears in middle of her signature. (middle dog) I think its such a beautiful dog everytime I see the picture!


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Most precious pup: *Lumpkin*
Craziest Canine: *Frodo, purely for his mad faces *
Dog you'd most like to steal: *Springerpete's Skye*
Funniest Fido: *Ellenpascoe's Taz cos of his facial expressions sometimes!*
Golden Oldie: *Has to be Rona's gorgeous Alfie*
Most Handsome Hound: *Cian the Wee'un!*
Most Beautiful Bitch: *Alice's Maggie*
Most Spoiled:* I would say Daisy for this  but BlueJay's lot for always getting such lovely new collars!*
Most Adventurous: *Kilo and Rudi*
Most Photogenic: *Io*
Scruffiest Scoundrel: *Skip*
Greatest achievement: *Kilo for the progress made by him and Dogless after his attack. *
It's sooo hard to choose though, all the dogs on here are fab :001_tt1:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

The boys would thank you for their mentions but are snoring away on the sofa  so I will do it for themthank you .

*Most precious pup* Moonviolet's Miss Tinks; a veritable diva!!
*Craziest Canine* Lexie's Dex
*Dog you'd most like to steal* Samwise borzoi I think right now; this changes a lot!!
*Funniest Fido* Spendog - always puts a smile on my face
*Golden Oldie* Bisbow's beautiful Holly
*Most Handsome Hound* Moobli's Zac
*Most Beautiful Bitch* Little Io
*Most Spoiled* Difficult one.Tillymint's Tilly
*Most Adventurous* Craven.always determined to take years off PF members' lives as well as Cravensmum's!!
*Most Photogenic* Springerpete's Flyte
*Scruffiest Scoundrel* Lovely Frodo

*Best therapy dog* Cloversmum's girls

ps I got a bit "misty" at the achievement stuff; means the world .


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Dogless said:


> *Best therapy dog* Cloversmum's girls


aww thanks so much Dogless.. the girls are honored


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Dex is proper chuffed. So is living up to his crazy canie vote by erm going a bit bonkers....


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

MollySmith said:


> I do hate popularity contests  I've been fun but honest
> 
> Most precious pup - I think Alice and Maggie
> Craziest Canine - Dief and his human, they always sound like it's such a fun life!
> ...


*Hugs* Thanks so much for the 'award'. Ty is very appreciative, and could do with the pick me up just lately 

I'm not sure I know other PF's dogs well enough to play along, but it's been fun reading through.


----------



## immysmum (Jul 5, 2014)

GingerRogers said:


> I dont normally join in these things as I dont like to offend/leave out but I thought I ought to try as we got a mention, not sure it was a good thing but  (ninja is currently looking very un bonkers asleep in her favorite paint tray )
> 
> So I looked down the list and waited for a dog to jump out at me as matching the title and it has to be
> 
> Funniest Fido has to be Sarah 1984's Spendog, not only is he incredibly handsome and clever with his goofy grins and his flat tennis ball, his ability to carry 63 toys in one go, his inability to jump and bark, his love for army issue curtains and poking Sarah in the boobs until they squeak  he has to be the funniest too x


reading through this and just nearly woke my daughter up by laughing... :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Dogloverlou said:


> *Hugs* Thanks so much for the 'award'. Ty is very appreciative, and could do with the pick me up just lately
> 
> I'm not sure I know other PF's dogs well enough to play along, but it's been fun reading through.


You are welcome, I'm looking through the photos at the moment and he is such a photogenic chap as well as being very friendly and waggy


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Lauren5159 said:


> I think the forum could be doing with a bit of a lift
> 
> So, purely for fun. Let us know your winners of:
> 
> ...


Can't think of the rest for now!


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Nataliee said:


> Can't think of the rest for now!


He is a crazy boy. 
My little clown.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2014)

Kenzie's very appreciative for the mentions, she doesn't usually get a look in with these things 

I need to give mine a bit more thought before I can come up with winners!


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

N'aww thanks for the mention Rona... 

*Most precious pup*
Pumpkin - agrumpycow

*Craziest Canine*
Rory - BlueJay

*Dog you'd most like to steal*
Dexter - Owned By A Yellow Lab

*Funniest Fido*
Bertie - Kinjilabs

*Golden Oldie*
Tig - Paula07

*Most Handsome Hound*
Frank and Freddie

*Most Beautiful Bitch*
Pennie - SLB

*Most Spoiled*
 I just can decide... Can I say everyone...?!

*Most Adventurous*
Alfie - Rona

*Most Photogenic*
Daisy - Fluffster

*Scruffiest Scoundrel*
Skip - Lauren5159


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

immysmum said:


> reading through this and just nearly woke my daughter up by laughing... :smilewinkgrin:


If you mean the Spencer stuff then you want to try living with him :lol:

Spendog says thanks for all the votes  I can never choose on these things, there are so many lovely dogs and I always feel mean leaving ones out. Since Spen seems to have a few for funniest dog I shall leave you with this.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Sarah1983 said:


> If you mean the Spencer stuff then you want to try living with him :lol:
> 
> Spendog says thanks for all the votes  I can never choose on these things, there are so many lovely dogs and I always feel mean leaving ones out. Since Spen seems to have a few for funniest dog I shall leave you with this.


That pic never fails to put a smile on my face


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Lauren5159 said:


> I think the forum could be doing with a bit of a lift
> 
> So, purely for fun. Let us know your winners of:
> 
> ...


My nominations in blue  I don't normally do these as there's so many lovely hounds on here, but these did jump out at me!


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

Lauren5159 said:


> I think the forum could be doing with a bit of a lift
> 
> So, purely for fun. Let us know your winners of:
> 
> ...


I love so many dogs though that this was really hard...


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Lauren5159 said:


> I think the forum could be doing with a bit of a lift
> 
> So, purely for fun. Let us know your winners of:
> 
> ...


I cant think of dogs for all categories but

I would most like to steal Lauren5159s' Dexter just because he looks so much like Apollo (apart from different markings)

My favourite golden oldie would be Paula07s' tig and Ronas' Alfie (I'm a sucker for an oldie)

Most photogenic would be April (sorry cant remember username right now lol)

Most handsome hound is Mooblis' Zak :001_tt1:

Most Beautiful Bitch is SLBs' Pennie

Scruffiest Scoundrel is Laurens' Skip

Most adventurous is Kilo and Rudi


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Most precious pup - JSWs Kyzer
Craziest Canine - Pippi
Dog you'd most like to steal - Mavis & Lucky & Willow
Golden Oldie - Alfie
Most Beautiful Bitch- Mavis & Lucky & Willow
Most Spoiled - Daisy & Clover
Most Adventurous - Kilo and Rudi
Most Photogenic - Sleeping Lions Labs


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

*Most precious pup* definately Samwise Borzoi!
*Craziest Canine* Kes maybe? She seems similar to Tum 
*Dog you'd most like to steal* KILO! Always has been 
*Funniest Fido* Going with Thai I think
*Golden Oldie* Tig, have met this boy he is hilarious!!!
*Most Handsome Hound* probably Kilo again 
*Most Beautiful Bitch* who was it that had the GBGV girls? Probably them 
*Most Spoiled* Millie definately 
*Most Adventurous* the 3 huskies who travel all over Europe!
*Most Photogenic* Zara and Oscar!
*Scruffiest Scoundrel* Frodo


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

*Most precious pup* - Lupin, RIP little man x
*Craziest Canine* - Frodo, he always has a playful glint in his eye 
*Dog you'd most like to steal* - I can't pick !!  
*Funniest Fido* - Not exactly a dog, but Diefenbaker never fails to make me laugh, Dief must have a sence of humour too 
*Golden Oldie* - Inca & Alfie
*Most Handsome Hound* - Cian, Rudi&Kilo, Dief, Samwise, Charlie.. just to name a few :001_wub: my list could go on!
*Most Beautiful Bitch* - Fluffsters Daisy gets me every time  Dotty, SL's 4!, Millie.. my list could go on again!!
*Most Spoiled *- BlueJays 4.. how many collars?!  Then there was the post about going to hydro and their dog just going to see the ladies for a fuss but they can't swim anymore?? I'm so sorry, my memory is crap, i just remember the post!!  
*Most Adventurous *- Tyton - the newfies and the wagon  & SpringerPetes 2 
*Most Photogenic* - Laurens skip & Zab to name 2.. & Everyone who posts in 'snap shot from your day' ! 
*Scruffiest Scoundrel* - I don't want to offend by accident  
*Biggest Achievement* - This is a toughie.. The terrors have come on such a long way! Ninja and GR and the wotsits :lol: so many people acheive such wonderful things with their dogs though, it's really a joy to read them all, i feel bad for not rhyming everyone off 1 by 1 
*Best Partnership* - Dogless Rudi & Kilo.. i've learnt so much from this lady and her posts really show how much she utterly cares for her dogs, how much time and effort she puts into things amazes me, even something that might be so 'simple' to others like walking past a dog, Dogless has made lumps in my throat a few times! And their running partnership is just wow 

I honestly could name so many people for each bit  Most of em i can see pics of the dogs in my head or remember posts but can't blummin remember who it is!!


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

He might have let himself go a bit lately but Gelert's quite upset that he's nobody's Most Handsome


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

Most precious pup: Mackenzie's Mackenzie ( International Playgirl )
Craziest Canine: Dogless's Kilo ( Howling Mad Murdoch Crazy )
Dog you'd most like to steal: Moobli's Zak ( He da Bomb )
Funniest Fido: Sarah1983's Spencer ( Toy Magnet )
Golden Oldie: Paula07's Tig ( Respect Your Elders )
Most Handsome Hound: Moobli's Zak ( He Still da Bomb )
Most Beautiful Bitch: Hanwombat's Lo ( Diefy in Lurve )
Most Spoiled: JenSteWillow's Willow ( Proper Madam )
Most Adventurous: IzzyTwig's Fen and Freyja ( Road Trip )
Most Photogenic: SpringerPete's Flyte ( Springer Lisa )
Scruffiest Scoundrel: GingerRoger's Ninja ( Sorry GR )


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

JenSteWillow said:


> *Funniest Fido* - Not exactly a dog, but Diefenbaker never fails to make me laugh, Dief must have a sence of humour too


I proudly accept this prestigious award. It was totally unexpected and I haven't prepared a speech but there lots of people to thank. I'd like to thank Lauren5159 for starting this thread. Without her there would be no award. I'd like to thank paleolithic man for first allowing wolves into his camps. Without him there would be no dogs. What the heck ? I'm being given the wind-up signal already ? Thank you all and see you again next year.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Thank you to anyone who chose Io 

I don't really like this sort of things as some dogs won't get mentioned etc and in all honestly everyones dogs are all beautiful in their own way 

As its for fun though I shall give it a go but remember your dog(s) is beautiful :thumbsup:

Most precious pup: This is going off current pups - not a pup that is now an adult and this would have to be *Red*, *Lumpkin* and *Lupin*

Craziest Canine: *Thai*

Dog you'd most like to steal: *Cian, Millie, Spencer, Dexter, Indie, Brock, Rogue, Kindra, Astro, Maisie, Mavis, Maggie, Sandy, Simba, Archer, Rory, Zab, Aidan, Sadie, George, Malcolm, Ruska, Kyzer*

Funniest Fido: *Rory*

Golden Oldie: *Suzie's lovely wire-haired dachund (sorry forgot name)*

Most Handsome Hound: *Cian*, *Rory*, *Cash*, *Thai*

Most Beautiful Bitch: *Milliepoochie's Millie*, *Mollysmith's Molly*,*JessIncaFCR's Maisie*, *Ruska*

Most Spoiled: *All of them!*

Most Adventurous: *Tig and Nicky (from their holiday in Scotland)*

Most Photogenic: *All of them!*

Scruffiest Scoundrel: *Skip, Frodo, Suzie's dachhund, Bailey*

Thats off the top of my head!


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Good job my 2 don't offend easily because they hardly ever get mentioned in these threads.

So I'll take the huff on their behalf and say Am not taking part rrr: 

What about a Best Newcomer Award?


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> Thank you to anyone who chose Io
> 
> I don't really like this sort of things as some dogs won't get mentioned etc and in all honestly everyones dogs are all beautiful in their own way
> 
> ...


Cash sends licks & tail wags :thumbsup:


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

LinznMilly said:


> Good job my 2 don't offend easily because they hardly ever get mentioned in these threads.
> 
> So I'll take the huff on their behalf and say Am not taking part rrr:
> 
> What about a Best Newcomer Award?


Best newcomer is a good one  My vote would be for....

*Dogloverlou*  She's been here quite a while now, but she's the newest one I remember  It takes me too long to learn who people are lol.

ETA: Lol! You've been here eight months! Hardly a newbie! That just shows how rubbish I really am


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Lauren5159 said:


> Best newcomer is a good one  My vote would be for....
> 
> *Dogloverlou*  She's been here quite a while now, but she's the newest one I remember  It takes me too long to learn who people are lol.
> 
> ETA: Lol! You've been here eight months! Hardly a newbie! That just shows how rubbish I really am


Haha  Thanks! I joined 8 months ago, but have only really posted since Feb time, so am still a relative newbie.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> Haha  Thanks! I joined 8 months ago, but have only really posted since Feb time, so am still a relative newbie.


I didn't think you had been around that long lol :arf:

You've still been around for quite a while  Shame on me


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Lauren5159 said:


> Best newcomer is a good one  My vote would be for....
> 
> *Dogloverlou*  She's been here quite a while now, but she's the newest one I remember  It takes me too long to learn who people are lol.
> 
> ETA: Lol! You've been here eight months! Hardly a newbie! That just shows how rubbish I really am


Or .... it could be open to established members with new dogs/fosters?  Either way is good though :lol:


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

LinznMilly said:


> Or .... it could be open to established members with new dogs/fosters?  Either way is good though :lol:


Oh yeah! I didn't read it that way lol :lol:


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Lauren5159 said:


> Oh yeah! I didn't read it that way lol :lol:


I should have made it clearer, but I meant what I said, either way is good. :lol:


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Thai would like to say thank you to those that have mentioned him 


I'm rubbish at this sort of thing as I just can't choose....I will just say that I love them all :thumbsup:


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

Tig and Nick say thanks for the mentions 



picaresque said:


> *Most precious pup* - couldn't possible choose!
> *Craziest Canine* - Labrador Laura's Zab
> *Dog you'd most like to steal* - Wyrekin's Malcolm
> *Funniest Fido* - Dimwit's boy
> ...


Oh I want to steal Malcolm too, didn't know if they were still on the forum though. Not seen them for a while.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Cian says thank you very much for his votes, he'd come and live with each and every one of you and be happy  I will try and get back on to do my awards, all very hectic at the moment.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lyracollie (Mar 20, 2014)

*Most precious pup* Bluejay's Samwise (or Buzzard's Red.) 
*Craziest Canine* SLB's Pennie and Louie
*Dog you'd most like to steal* Dogloverlou's Cash, and Meezey's Cian.
*Funniest Fido* Labrador Laura's Zab.
*Golden Oldie* Paula07's Tig. 
*Most Handsome Hound* Dogloverlou's Ty. 
*Most Beautiful Bitch* OBAYL's Pearl. 
*Most Spoiled* Rona's Alfie.
*Most Adventurous* Dogless's Kilo & Rudi.
*Most Photogenic* Hanwombat's Io, and Springerpete's Flyte & Sky.
*Scruffiest Scoundrel* Lauren5159's Skip.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Most precious pup - *Samwise*
Craziest Canine - *Charlie/Dottie*
Dog you'd most like to steal - paddyjulie's *Mavis*
Funniest Fido - I am biased but * Pennie*
Golden Oldie - Paula's *Tig*
Most Handsome Hound - Rona's *Alfie*
Most Beautiful Bitch - *Maggie* the Berner
Most Spoiled - Id say *Kilo* with his fancy car and tuffy bed 
Most Adventurous - *Tink *the beagle
Most Photogenic -* Leanne's pack of 3 *
Scruffiest Scoundrel - *Kenzie*

Biggest Achievement - *GR with the Ninja* or *MollySmith*
Best Partnership - Does this mean two dogs or dog/owner? If the latter then *Milliepoochie*


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I see Alfie is seen as an old, adventurous, spoiled handsome boy 

I must describe him well 
Just about sums him up :thumbsup:


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

rona said:


> I see Alfie is seen as an old, adventurous, spoiled handsome boy
> 
> I must describe him well
> Just about sums him up :thumbsup:


And Skip's just scruffy


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Io is a pretty, photogenic bitch it seems :lol:


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Lyracollie said:


> *Most precious pup* Bluejay's Samwise (or Buzzard's Red.)
> *Craziest Canine* SLB's Pennie and Louie
> *Dog you'd most like to steal* Dogloverlou's Cash, and Meezey's Cian.
> *Funniest Fido* Labrador Laura's Zab.
> ...


On behalf of Cash & Ty - thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Missy would like to nominate herself in a new category - 'dog with biggest stick find'

She remains unchallenged thus far


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> Missy would like to nominate herself in a new category - 'dog with biggest stick find'
> 
> She remains unchallenged thus far


Lol, yeah... Dexter can only pick up a ball and Skip's biggest achievement so far, stick wise, is a twig he snapped from a bush 

Missy definitely deserves that award


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Lauren5159 said:


> Lol, yeah... Dexter can only pick up a ball and Skip's biggest achievement so far, stick wise, is a twig he snapped from a bush
> 
> Missy definitely deserves that award


That made me laugh :laugh: :thumbsup:


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Bah, I think I need to get some better dogs.

Mine are only obviously good enough for me.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Firedog said:


> Bah, I think I need to get some better dogs.


Or post pics more often


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> Missy would like to nominate herself in a new category - 'dog with biggest stick find'
> 
> She remains unchallenged thus far


Thai says he can join in that game 


Although with the size difference I think your Missy wins :lol:


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

StormyThai said:


> Thai says he can join in that game
> 
> 
> Although with the size difference I think your Missy wins :lol:


Thai looks like he's a lightweight in stick lifting and Missy is the heavy weight champ  :thumbsup:


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Jaxon would like to apply for the stick lifting... Although the picture dosent show him lifting it... This stick joined us for about a mile until I convinced him to leave it behind...


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Squeeze said:


> Jaxon would like to apply for the stick lifting...


:yikes: :yikes:

I think we might have a new winner! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Squeeze said:


> Jaxon would like to apply for the stick lifting... Although the picture dosent show him lifting it... This stick joined us for about a mile until I convinced him to leave it behind...




That's a tree!!!!

Go Jaxon!!!


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

How I'm picturing the reaction of PFers whose dogs haven't had a mention









Not me though. It's only a game


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

picaresque said:


> How I'm picturing the reaction of PFers whose dogs haven't had a mention
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol:

That top one really made me laugh!


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

JenSteWillow said:


> *Most precious pup* - Lupin, RIP little man x
> *Craziest Canine* - Frodo, he always has a playful glint in his eye
> *Dog you'd most like to steal* - I can't pick !!
> *Funniest Fido* - Not exactly a dog, but Diefenbaker never fails to make me laugh, Dief must have a sence of humour too
> ...





Phoolf said:


> Most precious pup - *Samwise*
> Craziest Canine - *Charlie/Dottie*
> Dog you'd most like to steal - paddyjulie's *Mavis*
> Funniest Fido - I am biased but * Pennie*
> ...


Haha! Aaaaaw thank you both 

It means a lot knowing they have a PF Award for coming a long way! and Thanks Phoolf! I was actually going to nominate Kes for craziest canine too after all the funny photos I see on FB but Jack Russell sprung to mind when I thought crazy! I think Kes has earned her crazy stripes too :lol:


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

> I think we might have a new winner!





> That's a tree!!!!
> 
> Go Jaxon!!!


He was around a year old here... This was when I realised this dog couldn't leave the house without a toy or something to carry... :lol:


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Most precious pup - catseyes' Lumpkin

Craziest canine - 

Dogs you'd like to steal - Bluejays Rory

Funniest fido - 

Golden oldie - Rona's Alfie

Most handsome hound - Bluejays Rory (again)

Most beautiful bitch - OBAYL's Pearl

Most spoilt

Most adventurous - Dogless' Kilo & Rudi

Most photogenic - Hanwombat's Io

Scruffiest scoundrel


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

picaresque said:


> How I'm picturing the reaction of PFers whose dogs haven't had a mention
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, used to their blindness by now 

Spongebob did make me laugh though :lol:


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

LinznMilly said:


> Good job my 2 don't offend easily because they hardly ever get mentioned in these threads.
> 
> So I'll take the huff on their behalf and say Am not taking part rrr:


Same here Dillon has only ever been mentioned once in these types of threads.

But I will voted for one, Golden Oldie thats got to be Rona's *ALFIE*


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Ok, I lied. This was my face when I realised Lucky wasn't mentioned AGAIN


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Happy Paws said:


> Same here Dillon has only ever been mentioned once in these types of threads.
> 
> But I will voted for one, Golden Oldie thats got to be Rona's *ALFIE*


Best therapy dog was added after I did mine otherwise Dillon would have been mentioned


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Er- just to prove dogless is indeed correct- Dexter has just buried a tennis ball!!!!


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Team work!


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

If you want your dog mentioned I'm always open to offers of money.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Lexiedhb said:


> Er- just to prove dogless is indeed correct- Dexter has just buried a tennis ball!!!!


Good boy Dex you big ginger nutcase :lol:.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Pupcakes said:


> Haha! Aaaaaw thank you both
> 
> It means a lot knowing they have a PF Award for coming a long way! and Thanks Phoolf! I was actually going to nominate Kes for craziest canine too after all the funny photos I see on FB but Jack Russell sprung to mind when I thought crazy! I think Kes has earned her crazy stripes too :lol:


Oh she's definitely on the loopy side up there with the JRT's! Our walk yesterday was a real drama as she would only stand in shade, it was like watching a canine playing hot lava like a toddler. I would throw her ball and she would retrieve then sprint to the nearest shady tree then refuse to move until I'd gotten to the next bit of shaded tree before she would sprint under that one. It went on the whole way round the park :lol: Such an odd sod!!


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Gypsy would just like to say that you're all completely wrong and she wins in every category because ... well just because

(the boys dont care , just as long as Gypsy isnt bossing them around , lol)


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Goldstar said:


> Ok, I lied. This was my face when I realised Lucky wasn't mentioned AGAIN


How could I forget Lucky :yikes: that pup pic of her the other day was to die for :thumbsup:


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Mese said:


> Gypsy would just like to say that you're all completely wrong and she wins in every category because ... well just because
> 
> (the boys dont care , just as long as Gypsy isnt bossing them around , lol)


I'm going to make another award... The Special Princess award and reward it to Gypsy  Just because, well, look at that face


----------



## catpud (Nov 9, 2013)

Mese said:


> Gypsy would just like to say that you're all completely wrong and she wins in every category because ... well just because
> 
> (the boys dont care , just as long as Gypsy isnt bossing them around , lol)


:lol: :lol:  I'm sorry, that look is priceless. Love the tongue pulling


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

MollySmith said:


> I do hate popularity contests  I've been fun but honest
> 
> Most precious pup - I think Alice and Maggie
> Craziest Canine - Dief and his human, they always sound like it's such a fun life!
> ...


Aw why thank you MS. Here is photogenic Kes looking just splendid and normal!


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

diefenbaker said:


> If you want your dog mentioned I'm always open to offers of money.


I dont want my dog mentioned.... but I absolutely love the way you make me chuckle .....BLESS YA!


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

Knew my dogs wouldn't get mentioned 'cause I own them


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

dandogman said:


> Knew my dogs wouldn't get mentioned 'cause I own them


It's not a popularity contest, as already stated so owners have nowt to do with it. If you read through it's usually people who posts lots of pictures of their dogs regularly who get remembered, which you dont tend to do.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

diefenbaker said:


> If you want your dog mentioned I'm always open to offers of money.


Would you accept payment in Gravy Bones?


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

picaresque said:


> Would you accept payment in Gravy Bones?


You made me chuckle....bless ya!


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

Phoolf said:


> It's not a popularity contest, as already stated so owners have nowt to do with it. If you read through it's usually people who posts lots of pictures of their dogs regularly who get remembered, which you dont tend to do.


Spot on!... agree so much


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Phoolf said:


> Aw why thank you MS. Here is photogenic Kes looking just splendid and normal!


Whahahahahahahah! :lol:


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Phoolf said:


> Most precious pup - *Samwise*
> Craziest Canine - *Charlie/Dottie*
> Dog you'd most like to steal - paddyjulie's *Mavis*
> Funniest Fido - I am biased but * Pennie*
> ...


Bless you, that means the world to us


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

well in my eyes my dog is the best and thats all that matters


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Hanwombat said:


> Thank you to anyone who chose Io
> 
> I don't really like this sort of things as some dogs won't get mentioned etc and in all honestly everyones dogs are all beautiful in their own way
> 
> ...


Oh thank you again, we never ever get mentioned at all in anything so it means a lot. I have to that's an even bigger honour from the owner of a beautiful girl.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

MollySmith said:


> Oh thank you again, we never ever get mentioned at all in anything so it means a lot. I have to that's an even bigger honour from the owner of a beautiful girl.


Molly is beautiful 

I agree with others, this isn't a popularity contest but I am going off the photos I see! Post more pics of your beautiful dog(s) and people will remember them more.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Most precious pup: Jamies' Jaxon 
Craziest Canine: My Mabel 
Dog you'd most like to steal: Jamies Jaxon
Funniest Fido: My Amber 
Golden Oldie: My Ruby 
Most Handsome Hound: My Tiger 
Most Beautiful Bitch: My Amber 
Most Spoiled: My Amber 
Most Adventurous: My Sadie 
Most Photogenic: My Amber 
Scruffiest Scoundrel: My Ruby


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

Tigerneko said:


> Most precious pup: Jamies' Jaxon
> Craziest Canine: My Mabel
> Dog you'd most like to steal: Jamies Jaxon
> Funniest Fido: My Amber
> ...


Are these pedigree names ? I've never heard of this breeder called "My".


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Daisy says thanks for her votes, she's looking particularly gorgeous tonight:










:lol:


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Fluffster said:


> Daisy says thanks for her votes, she's looking particularly gorgeous tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She always looks gorgeous. However, I much prefer her with a tash :lol:

Skip is very much living up to his 'scruffiest scoundrel' votes tonight


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

dandogman said:


> Knew my dogs wouldn't get mentioned 'cause I own them


I forgot about beautiful Molly


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Sky just wanted to say he's not BOTHERED...:eek6:








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Yourgifts Ourgifts said:


> Sky just wanted to say he's not BOTHERED...:eek6:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh god! And I forgot about Sable  Sorry Sky and baby Sable x


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

thanks for all my boyseses awards, everyone! I'm so proud 
What do you say to all of the nice people, boys?










*Most precious pup* ZEM... if he still counts... and Russell Nash
*Craziest Canine* Zab and Thai
*Dog you'd most like to steal* Gelert
*Funniest Fido* Daisy the spaniel
*Golden Oldie* Holly
*Most Handsome Hound* Axel, Apollo and Blade
*Most Beautiful Bitch* Io, Scully the crestie and Lucky because she's the JRT version of Ripley 
*Most Spoiled* ol' golden Alfie
*Most Adventurous* Rudi & Kilo
*Most Photogenic* Holly the collie, April and Hector
*Scruffiest Scoundrel* Skip and Dan the spinone :001_tt1:


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Lauren5159 said:


> And Skip's just scruffy


well ninjas scruffy and crazy   she is neither

[URL=http://s224.photobucket.com/user/tulippy/media/DSCF0880Small_zps08be0b12.jpg.html]

I say neither

Thank you very much phoolf 

pf dogs who would make the cutest puppies :lol:

skipper and ninja

pf dogs who would make the scariest puppies :scared:

ninja and skipper


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

picaresque said:


> *Most precious pup* - couldn't possible choose!
> *Craziest Canine* - Labrador Laura's Zab
> *Dog you'd most like to steal* - Wyrekin's Malcolm
> *Funniest Fido* - Dimwit's boy
> ...


Inca says Thank you!..she's delighted to get a mention!!










JJ is a bit disappointed he didn't get mentioned but is pretending he's not bothered!


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Im crap at these but im going to say i love them all, but Thai is my fav boy such character, IO because well shes IO what more can you say shes beautiful, 
Also clover and daisy for helping their mum through the dark days they are a credit to you


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

LolaBoo said:


> Im crap at these but im going to say i love them all, but Thai is my fav boy such character, IO because well shes IO what more can you say shes beautiful,
> *Also clover and daisy for helping their mum through the dark days they are a credit to you*


Clover and Daisy say a big thank you


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

GingerRogers said:


> pf dogs who would make the cutest puppies :lol:
> 
> skipper and ninja
> 
> ...


Scary, crazy, scruffy puppies 

Oh god! Could you imagine them together? 

Terrifying, yet super fun thought lol. You're more than welcome to conduct that experiment, GR


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Lauren5159 said:


> Scary, crazy, scruffy puppies
> 
> Oh god! Could you imagine them together?
> 
> Terrifying, yet super fun thought lol. You're more than welcome to conduct that experiment, GR


Nooooooooooooo  Thank you :lol:

I do realise I would be the one with maybe 6/7/8...........12 terrifying hairy creatures roaming around MY :scared: house while Skip skippers off into the sunset with his next squeeze 

Thank goodness I got noo spayed, no temptation lol


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm rubbish at these threads; spend so much time looking at other peoples doggy pictures then forget half of them 

*Most precious pup* Lumpkin
*Dog you'd most like to steal* Simply Sardonic's Rogue, delca1's GSD (can't remember her name, sorry!) Squeeze's Jaxon, Buzzard's Red, Bluejay's Frodo, Inca the Manchester, Maggie the Bernese, Weedy Sea Dragon's lot etc etc 
*Funniest Fido* Daisy the Cocker 
*Golden Oldie*Bisbow's Holly
*Most Handsome Hound* Kilo and Rudi are about as handsome as a dog can get plus Cian, Flyte the GR and Dan the Spinone 
*Most Beautiful Bitch* Holly's Dora and Daisy the Cocker
*Most Spoiled* my two probably 
*Most Adventurous* McKenzie obviously; she's been on a plane!! And The Pickles, they've been on numerous boats!!
*Most Photogenic* every dog on here is very photogenic  
*Scruffiest Scoundrel* Skip but in the nicest possible way


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

GingerRogers said:


> Nooooooooooooo  Thank you :lol:
> 
> I do realise I would be the one with maybe 6/7/8...........12 terrifying hairy creatures roaming around MY :scared: house while Skip skippers off into the sunset with his next squeeze
> 
> Thank goodness I got noo spayed, no temptation lol


Ahh, but that's the joy of being a stud 

Do the business and then saunter off 

It would literally be like the latest instalment of The Gremlins :lol:


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

```

```



BlueJay said:


> thanks for all my boyseses awards, everyone! I'm so proud
> What do you say to all of the nice people, boys?
> 
> 
> ...


Yay, she's happy now she's got a mention and we didn't even have to resort to bribery


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Lauren5159 said:


> Ahh, but that's the joy of being a stud
> 
> Do the business and then saunter off
> 
> *It would literally be like the latest instalment of The Gremlins* :lol:


:lol: that it would imagine if I got them wet


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Tigerneko said:


> Most precious pup: Jamies' Jaxon
> Craziest Canine: My Mabel
> Dog you'd most like to steal: Jamies Jaxon
> Funniest Fido: My Amber
> ...


FINALLY!! Someone with taste ha 

Hmm is it just me or does it always seem to be the people that get picked the most say that it's not a popularity contest.... (Please don't take offence as no offence is intended)


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

MrRustyRead said:


> FINALLY!! Someone with taste ha
> 
> Hmm is it just me or does it always seem to be the people that get picked the most say that it's not a popularity contest.... (Please don't take offence as no offence is intended)


I didnt expect the girls to get picked as i hardly post on here, i think people choose ones that they remember well because they have posted pictures regular


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

It's only natural the people who post more are going to be remembered! It's impossible to remember and name everyone who posts on here, it's just a bit of fun, obviously we all think our dogs are the best, but it's just a nice little thing to lift people's spirits.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

LolaBoo said:


> I didnt expect the girls to get picked as i hardly post on here, i think people choose ones that they remember well because they have posted pictures regular


Which is why I haven't posted my list as i always forget someone. I've posted a fair few pictures but u just need to look in the right place to find them. Before I had a dog I used to think I'd be really upset if mine didn't get picked, but now with having a dog it doesn't bother me one bit if he doesn't get picked.


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

MrRustyRead said:


> Which is why I haven't posted my list as i always forget someone. I've posted a fair few pictures but u just need to look in the right place to find them. Before I had a dog I used to think I'd be really upset if mine didn't get picked, but now with having a dog it doesn't bother me one bit if he doesn't get picked.


Na dont bother me its a lovely thing to do though gives people a boost


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Goldstar said:


> Ok, I lied. This was my face when I realised Lucky wasn't mentioned AGAIN


Hey! Miss Nicola! Get your specs on and look again! xxx


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Dan says thanks for his votes


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

MrRustyRead said:


> FINALLY!! Someone with taste ha
> 
> Hmm is it just me or does it always seem to be the people that get picked the most say that it's not a popularity contest.... (Please don't take offence as no offence is intended)


I pi$$ everyone off at some point  *blames it on dyspraxia*


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Again I couldn't care less if my dog wasn't 'picked' for something. Its only a bit of fun and again I only really remember photos of dogs who get posted a lot. If you rarely post photos of your lovely doggies for us to see then I won't remember them sadly.

SO GET POSTING MORE PHOTOS!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

The boys are picked as I bombard the place with photos and stories. Far, far less now than I used to.but obviously still "enough"  . It is nothing to do with people liking "me" as I see it, just as others have said. In fact I know of a few people on here who very much dislike me but "like" the photos I post when I do. Soyes.photos are the key .


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Dex has er one mention, do I feel bad nope. People remember certain pics, or certain struggles, or certain stories. I didnt do a list as I would have had to trawl through posts - im rubbish with forum names!!
For next time I think we need a hippo category!!!!


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Dogless said:


> The boys are picked as I bombard the place with photos and stories. Far, far less now than I used to.but obviously still "enough"  . It is nothing to do with people liking "me" as I see it, just as others have said. In fact I know of a few people on here who very much dislike me but "like" the photos I post when I do. Soyes.photos are the key .


I liked that not because I agree that people don't like you... I do, but because what you and Hanwombat said is spot on.

Post more pictures and people will remember what your dog's look like. I bombard the forum most days with pics of my scruffy munchkin


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

GingerRogers said:


> :lol: that it would imagine if I got them wet


I think their pups would turn out like Gremlins _after_ the water!... None of those cute, timid little things.

I'm imagining growling by the masses as they tear around your house, chewing wires and hot-wiring your car 

We would have to keep them as I don't think selling them would work. Heck, we probably couldn't even give them away :lol:


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I think people such as Erin's four got mentioned quite a bit, as for one they're al lovely and two they're quite a dynamic quad so quite easy to remember. As are dogs such as Kilo and Rudi.

I also love my rotties and dogs such as Cian, Millie, Indie, Brock etc instantly went into my head 

We should do like a photo competition or something? And get people to judge who are not actually on the forum so its all fair.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Are people seriously upset because faceless entities on the internet havent mentioned their dog(s)?

How bizarre.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2014)

I like this thread much more than the 'what dogs would you steal'-type threads. Kenzie rarely gets a look-in on those because she's not the sort of dog who is everyone's favourite, but this thread is a lot less subjective.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm going to have to put my thinking cap on. I've not been around too much lately so I'm not aware of all the lovely doggies that are around at the moment. However, I do know that gorgeous Dillon will be on my steal list


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Nonnie said:


> Are people seriously upset because faceless entities on the internet havent mentioned their dog(s)?
> 
> How bizarre.


Erm excuse me Nonnie I do have a face. I am MOST UPSET with you  .


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Most precious pup - Lumpkin 
Craziest Canine - The ever so handsome Thai of course! 
Dog you'd most like to steal - Dollygirl08's Sidney 
Funniest Fido - Dollygirl08's Simba 
Golden Oldie - Rona's Alfie 
Most Handsome - Sled Dog Hotels Kobi 
Most Beautiful Bitch- Sharloid's Kindra 
Most Spoiled - Lolaboo's Two 
Most Adventurous - Dogless' Rudi & Kilo! 
Most Photogenic - SLB's Lou 
Scruffiest Scoundrel - Bluejays Frodo


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Dogless said:


> Erm excuse me Nonnie I do have a face. I am MOST UPSET with you  .


Im afraid i need irrefutable proof.

Pop a shoe on your head, write 'dogless' with a sharpie across your forehead, and take a pic, whilst holding your birth certificate of course.

I may then be convinced of your reality.


----------



## Tacey (Mar 4, 2012)

April says thank you to those who picked her as "most photogenic"! 

Me and April thought long and hard about who would be the winners of our awards... and here's our decision....

......


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

It's certainly nothing to do with popularity because if it was how people felt towards the owner Cian wouldn't get a vote  I'm not known to be loved on here :lol: I do although post lots of pictures of Cian.....

Most precious pup All of them... *Can't chose I love puppies*
Craziest Canine *Has to be Rory "The Teef" BlueJay*
Dog you'd most like to steal *Can't remember the name of the member or dog but it is the long haired GSD*
Funniest Fido: *The teef again lol*
Golden Oldie: *not sure about this one....* 
Most Handsome Hound: *Zak*
Most Beautiful Bitch:* Io*
Most Spoiled: *All of them..*
Most Adventurous:* The Huskies..... *
Most Photogenic: *April*
Scruffiest Scoundrel:* Skip*


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Also Taz & Blade say thank woo for any nominations!


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> *Are people seriously upset* because faceless entities on the internet havent mentioned their dog(s)?
> 
> How bizarre.


I should certainly hope not....I think most of us are taking it as the fun it is intended to be.Us that have liked posts about not being mentioned do so in the same vein, tongue in cheek and with a smile on our mush... *at least I certainly do..*

I know I have the most beautiful, talented, adorable, brave, funny, loyal dogs in the whole wide world


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Most precious pup 
Samwise

Craziest Canine
Kes

Dog you'd most like to steal
Sidney or Frodo...

Funniest Fido
Flynn - but I'm biased

Golden Oldie
Gotta be one of my own, Jack or Sadie

Most Handsome
Cash 

Most Beautiful Bitch
April

Most Spoiled
Between Millie or Tillymint

Most Adventurous
Sharloid's Husky Mayhem

Most Photogenic
Foxes&Hounds or WSD Whips..

Scruffiest Scoundrel 
Skip


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Tacey said:


> April says thank you to those who picked her as "most photogenic"!
> 
> Me and April thought long and hard about who would be the winners of our awards... and here's our decision....
> 
> ......


I think for *best partnership/team* it should be you and April 

You do so many amazing tricks together and having had the pleasure of meeting you both back home you are a great team in the flesh!

Thats my last nomination...for now!


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Aaaaw, I dont think anyone should be upset if their dog isnt named, they are all lovely, they truly are! :001_wub:


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Pupcakes said:


> Aaaaw, I dont think anyone should be upset if their dog isnt named, they are all lovely, they truly are! :001_wub:


Hmmm mine are sometimes 

Nah they are a fab little group of wonderful fluffyness :001_wub:


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Are people seriously upset because faceless entities on the internet havent mentioned their dog(s)?
> 
> How bizarre.


I'm not really upset, and I very much doubt there are many whose dogs don't get picked that genuinely are.  I know if I were genuinely upset that my 2 monsters don't get picked, then I would simply avoid threads like this like the plague.

Nothing to get upset about. It doesn't make me love Max or Milly any less, and taking offence because someone I'm never likely to meet can't remember my dogs is more than bizarre, it's silly. It says in the thread title it's only a bit of fun, and I know I don't post as much as others, certainly not as many pics because a lot of my pics tend to be very much the same, and my camera battery needs charged.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

So, that said...



Lauren5159 said:


> I think the forum could be doing with a bit of a lift
> 
> So, purely for fun. Let us know your winners of:
> 
> ...


:dita: :001_tt2:


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

SLB said:


> Dog you'd most like to steal
> Sidney or Frodo...
> 
> 
> > Lol I knew if you posted you'd say Sid. Hands off my gremlin!


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Pupcakes said:


> Hey! Miss Nicola! Get your specs on and look again! xxx


I'm sorry  I can't even believe I forgot to mention Charlie and Dottie  They are 2 of my MOST favourite.

Don't worry, I will buy them some treats ready for our next walk to make up for my ignorance


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Goldstar said:


> I'm sorry  I can't even believe I forgot to mention Charlie and Dottie  They are 2 of my MOST favourite.
> 
> Don't worry, I will buy them some treats ready for our next walk to make up for my ignorance


I hope your proud of yourself Nicola...Charlies been in the bathroom crying his eyes out and Dottie says she's not talking to you anymore! :cryin:

btw...I am still on for that beach walk at the weekend if you are! :lol:


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

DollyGirl08 said:


> SLB said:
> 
> 
> > Dog you'd most like to steal
> ...


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

SLB said:


> DollyGirl08 said:
> 
> 
> > SLB said:
> ...


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Labrador Laura said:


> Most precious pup : BlueJay's SamWise
> Craziest Canine: Pogo's Harvey and Chance, love the pictures of them playing together.
> Dog you'd most like to steal: Missnaomi's Austin
> Funniest Fido: Kinjilab's Bertie
> ...


Hehe My Millie, Spoilt :lol: I have to show Hubby this 



Canine K9 said:


> Suprised at our mentions
> 
> Most precious pup- JessIncaFCR.... Maisie
> Craziest Canine- BlueJay... Frodo
> ...


Starting to think I have a reputation now! :lol:  



MollySmith said:


> I do hate popularity contests  I've been fun but honest
> 
> Most precious pup  I think Alice and Maggie
> Craziest Canine  Dief and his human, they always sound like its such a fun life!
> ...


Thank You - I really really need to get some up to date decent photos of Millie Moo - :thumbsup:



ballybee said:


> *Most precious pup* definately Samwise Borzoi!
> *Craziest Canine* Kes maybe? She seems similar to Tum
> *Dog you'd most like to steal* KILO! Always has been
> *Funniest Fido* Going with Thai I think
> ...


Hehe Not sure if this is my Millie but Thank You :thumbsup:

**Walks away shaking head in disbelief at 3 votes for most spoilt pooch** :lol:



JenSteWillow said:


> *Most precious pup* - Lupin, RIP little man x
> *Craziest Canine* - Frodo, he always has a playful glint in his eye
> *Dog you'd most like to steal* - I can't pick !!
> *Funniest Fido* - Not exactly a dog, but Diefenbaker never fails to make me laugh, Dief must have a sence of humour too
> ...


Im not sure if this is my Millie  But if it is Thank You if it is 



Hanwombat said:


> Thank you to anyone who chose Io
> 
> I don't really like this sort of things as some dogs won't get mentioned etc and in all honestly everyones dogs are all beautiful in their own way
> 
> ...


Black and Tans Rock  Thank You :lol:



MrRustyRead said:


> FINALLY!! Someone with taste ha
> 
> Hmm is it just me or does it always seem to be the people that get picked the most say that it's not a popularity contest.... (Please don't take offence as no offence is intended)


I personally dont think its a popularity contest - Its people having a laugh.

Generally people will remember dogs they have seen more and remember stories of.

Some members have been members for a number of years and followed dogs on their journeys of heartache / success with their owners. 

To an extent as well those who tend to post photos more / use the forum more will be more easily remembered.

So yep it may well be that those who get picked the most may also say its not a popularity contest


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

SLB said:


> Most precious pup
> Samwise
> 
> Craziest Canine
> ...


Oh eck is this a 4th vote for my Millie as most spoilt  :lol:

**Rocks back and forth**


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Phoolf said:


> Most precious pup - *Samwise*
> Craziest Canine - *Charlie/Dottie*
> Dog you'd most like to steal - paddyjulie's *Mavis*
> Funniest Fido - I am biased but * Pennie*
> ...


Thank You Phoolf - this really does mean alot.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

This thread is going to take some serious concentration for me / Millie to make our nominations so we will be doing this tonight 

We will be paying particular close attention to the award of 'Most Spoilt' :lol:


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Most precious pup - Lumpkin
> Craziest Canine - The ever so handsome Thai of course!
> Dog you'd most like to steal - Dollygirl08's Sidney
> Funniest Fido - Dollygirl08's Simba
> ...


Thanks hun, i really do try not to spoil them  but there is so much temptation out there haha:thumbsup:


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

Hanwombat...it's nice of you to mention Brock, but I don't believe anyone would want to steal him...he's not exactly low maintenance, lol

He would however like to be considered for the biggest stick category.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Could Skyla be nominated for the worlds most loving dog category??


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Pupcakes said:


> I hope your proud of yourself Nicola...Charlies been in the bathroom crying his eyes out and Dottie says she's not talking to you anymore! :cryin:
> 
> btw...I am still on for that beach walk at the weekend if you are! :lol:


They'll get over it   especially when I buy them some treats.

Yep I am. Is sunday ok for you? OH's sister and her husband are here saturday for a bbq so sunday would be best for me


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Apollo says thank you for his couple nominations of most handsome


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Bailey truly is a scruffy monster today. Took him for a walk in the rain and to get himself dry he rolls around on the wet grass :confused1:
How does that work? :lol:


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Hanwombat said:


> Again I couldn't care less if my dog wasn't 'picked' for something. Its only a bit of fun and again I only really remember photos of dogs who get posted a lot. If you rarely post photos of your lovely doggies for us to see then I won't remember them sadly.
> 
> SO GET POSTING MORE PHOTOS!


But what I tend to find is that if somebody posts lots of photos of their dogs, their threads tend to get a few likes, a few comments if they are lucky so it seems like nobody is interested, hence it's easy to get put off posting any. I used to post lots of photos, not just of my dogs but of other dogs at training etc and the few responses they got, although greatly appreciated, werent enough to make me think that anybody was actually interested. So I generally dont post any any more.

I'm not bothered whether my dogs are popular or not, thats not my point, but I do think there is such a thing as over kill.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Leanne77 said:


> But what I tend to find is that if somebody posts lots of photos of their dogs, their threads tend to get a few likes, a few comments if they are lucky so it seems like nobody is interested, hence it's easy to get put off posting any. I used to post lots of photos, not just of my dogs but of other dogs at training etc and the few responses they got, although greatly appreciated, werent enough to make me think that anybody was actually interested. So I generally dont post any any more.
> 
> I'm not bothered whether my dogs are popular or not, thats not my point, but I do think there is such a thing as over kill.


Some people are just proud of their dogs. I know I am and I don't know how much longer there will be pictures of him to share. 
I don't care if no one wants to look, a bit like the threads I made about my late mother. The threads are moments in time to me, just like the photos within. I've saved the ones I made of my mother and look back at them sometimes and smile. I was so proud of her spirit, as I am with Alfies, and I will do the same with some of Alfies threads. Look back and smile


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Leanne77 said:


> But what I tend to find is that if somebody posts lots of photos of their dogs, their threads tend to get a few likes, a few comments if they are lucky so it seems like nobody is interested, hence it's easy to get put off posting any. I used to post lots of photos, not just of my dogs but of other dogs at training etc and the few responses they got, although greatly appreciated, werent enough to make me think that anybody was actually interested. So I generally dont post any any more.
> 
> I'm not bothered whether my dogs are popular or not, thats not my point, but I do think there is such a thing as over kill.


Agree with this, too. It's OK for those who are popular (no offence) to say post more pics, but when those who aren't as popular do post pics, they might get one or 2 comments and a handful of likes and are left wondering why they bother. 

Some of us are just damned if we do and damned if we don't  :lol:


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

I used to post TONS of photos of my 2 every other day, then my Photobucket account got full and I got lazy but I just keep on bombarding people with photos, over and over and over...

Add some funny commentary too, it always helps! 

And yes Nicola, Sunday is perfect for us, you are on the itinerary! West Wales, here we come! (lots of photos to be taken!) :thumbsup:


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Meh some of my photo threads have goten 2 likes others 30 +. I don't really mind


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks squeeze for our one nomination of Handsome hound 

We don't normally get nominated for these things, but we don't post much either these days  

I love all the PF dogs, and I do have some favourites....who I would love to steal :devil: 

i'm going to nominate my favourite 'oldie'.....the gorgeous Lucky Bear. :001_wub: plus of course...Rona's Alfie, and Bisbows Holly.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Well, Bess hasn't been nominated - but that's obviously as there's not a naughtiest dog category!


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

BessieDog said:


> Well, Bess hasn't been nominated - but that's obviously as there's not a naughtiest dog category!


Ahh! I forgot about Beautiful Bess  Sorry Bess x


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

BessieDog said:


> Well, Bess hasn't been nominated - but that's obviously as there's not a naughtiest dog category!


Bess came within an inch of getting my vote for most beautiful bitch but my bias for pointy ears got the better of me!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

LinznMilly said:


> Agree with this, too. It's OK for those who are popular (no offence) to say post more pics, but when those who aren't as popular do post pics, they might get one or 2 comments and a handful of likes and are left wondering why they bother.
> 
> Some of us are just damned if we do and damned if we don't  :lol:


And for some of us, I take loads and then they sit on my camera and then I have to find the lead from where I put it last, and cos I'm a geek I Photoshop the pictures a bit to adjust the colours and then finally load onto Photobucket by which time I'm getting bored myself. My new camera has wifi but have I got it working yet... whaddya think? 

And I think it depends on who is here, look at the members tab and there are squillions of people on here or not, the traffic must be very erratic. And I am sorry to be awkward but I am sure it depends on relationships. I know certain members would never nominate Molly because I've peed them off by begging to differ. So what. I really do not care as long as we're not setting up threads for 'PF Awards for the Most Vile Dog' (or owner ) and we love our own pets then I have no problem at all with it. Life has bigger problems


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

BessieDog said:


> Well, Bess hasn't been nominated - but that's obviously as there's not a naughtiest dog category!


Evidence cited here: http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/370350-embarrassing-poo.html

Oh yes, Bessie has won that category


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

I do not buy a lottery ticket... I think this explains why I don't win the lottery. Get snappin'.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

MollySmith said:


> And for some of us, I take loads and then they sit on my camera and then I have to find the lead from where I put it last, and cos I'm a geek I Photoshop the pictures a bit to adjust the colours and then finally load onto Photobucket by which time I'm getting bored myself. My new camera has wifi but have I got it working yet... whaddya think?


Haha this is so me......although you wouldn't think it looking at some of my pictures!


----------



## Bijou (Aug 26, 2009)

Hawk says " .....everyone KNOWS Belgians are best "


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

MollySmith said:


> I really do not care as long as we're not setting up threads for '*PF Awards for the Most Vile Dog'* (or owner ) and we love our own pets then I have no problem at all with it. Life has bigger problems


Dammit! We'd have been in with a chance


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Dammit! We'd have been in with a chance


 And Molly after two mornings of hurling up bile. Yuk!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Is there an award for cleverest dog? :scared:.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Or what about comfiest dog?


----------



## Lyracollie (Mar 20, 2014)

What about most insane dog?


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Dog between your legs award?










:lol:


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

I think there should be an award for the dog(s) on pf who most appreciate the engineering that has gone into building a plane


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Skip appreciates a good Western


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Or

An award for 'my dogs got no nose'


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Dog selfie?










Blimey, need to dust that desk


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Dog most likely to go into a career as a performing Sea Lion.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Do we have a high-jump category?


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Dog who sheds enough hair to stuff a mattress?


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2014)

Best bad hair day?


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

dogs most likely to talk about others as soon as their back is turned :hand: :lol:


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

MollySmith said:


> Evidence cited here: http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/370350-embarrassing-poo.html
> 
> Oh yes, Bessie has won that category


. Trust someone to remember that!! 

Seems like all our dogs are 'special' - in one way or another!! :thumbsup:


----------



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

Well tbh Jess could win the most scary/disturbing face category


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Lol, in the last one, Jess looks a bit like that rabbit from Donnie Darko! No offence, Jess! She's gorgeous but that expression is something else


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Best Elvis impersonation?


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Sarah1983 said:


> Best Elvis impersonation?


Tell Spen I'm very upset with his lack of hip rotations and quiff 

Gotta love a bit of Elvis though


----------



## Lyracollie (Mar 20, 2014)

Hanwombat said:


> Dog between your legs award?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol:


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Freddie and frank said:


> dogs most likely to talk about others as soon as their back is turned :hand: :lol:


love this


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

Sarah1983 said:


> Best Elvis impersonation?


Shouldn't he be on the toilet eating a hamburger ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2014)

Bates says you are all obviously blind, deaf, and dumb because he clearly wins every category hands down   
Though he will graciously agree with Thorne on Breez being the most beautiful bitch (though she does have her moments) :lol:

















And he might share most adventurous with her.


















Okay, and maybe most spoiled too... I mean, how many dogs get to have pink tea parties?









But Bates is clearly the craziest, funniest, handsomest, most adventurous scoundrel out there!


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Most precious pup - *Lumpkin - Been thinking about this little one alot *
Craziest Canine - *Kes and Tummel  Two of my PF favs who remind me of each other *Dog you'd most like to steal - *Cian the Wee-un :001_wub:*
Funniest Fido - *Labrador Lauras Zab*
Golden Oldie - *Holly (Sorry cant remember her mums username  - My mind has gone blank)*
Most Handsome Hound - *Zimba - Polimbas lad*
Most Beautiful Bitch -*The beautiful Io but also Izzysmums/ Tarnus - Izzy*
Most Spoiled -*Any dog other than my Millie :lol: *
Most Adventurous - *The Pickles as they regularly go on ferries and narrowboats! :thumbsup:*
Most Photogenic - *BlueJays Gang :thumbsup: Its the colour coorindating collars / tags which has me in awe! *
Scruffiest Scoundrel - *GingerRogers lil Ginger *


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

That's it....Time for batdog to make an appearance


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

StormyThai said:


> That's it....Time for batdog to make an appearance


What about half-bat dog :lol: ??


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

JenSteWillow said:


> What about half-bat dog :lol: ??


Maybe he could be Robin?


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

StormyThai said:


> That's it....Time for batdog to make an appearance


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

What about baby Bat Dog?


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

All these bat dogs are toooo cute! :lol:


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Bat dog in training


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

The Adam West of Batdogs.

IMG_9413 by MinsMite, on Flickr


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I have the original bat dog.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Cheating at being Bat-dogs??
Or is that best dressed :lol:


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Since bat dog is too common now, Thai would like to introduce invisible piano playing


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Oooh, Dexter takes on the challenge of invisible piano playing


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Mozart eat your heart out. Just look at that blissful expression..

IMG_4678 by MinsMite, on Flickr


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Nonnie said:


> Mozart eat your heart out. Just look at that blissful expression..
> 
> IMG_4678 by MinsMite, on Flickr


He's so adorable, but I can't help but giggle at how far off the sausage he is :lol: :lol:

Bless


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

But can anyone simultaneously catch a ball and play the invisible piano at the same time?


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

bearcub said:


> But can anyone simultaneously catch a ball and play the invisible piano at the same time?


Dexter can


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

bearcub said:


> But can anyone simultaneously catch a ball and play the invisible piano at the same time?


Pfffft...of course


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

No 

He cant even catch sausage.

IMG_4681 by MinsMite, on Flickr

I fold.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Nonnie said:


> No
> 
> He cant even catch sausage.
> 
> ...


Aww, don't fold... I could look at his face all day 

It's the taking part that counts


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

done


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> done


:lol: :lol: her expression !!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

JenSteWillow said:


> :lol: :lol: her expression !!


Yep! :lol: :lol:


----------



## agrumpycow (Dec 14, 2010)

I'd like to nominate Pumpkin for the worst kisser :001_tongue:


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

*Best hugger award?
*


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

I nominate Bradley for most magical.
He can turn water....









....into mud!


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Gemmaa said:


> I nominate Bradley for most magical.
> He can turn water....
> 
> 
> ...


That's amazing!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

What about the best bromance award? 

From









To


----------



## loukodi (Oct 27, 2010)

Biggest baby award?



Sucking his blankets like a dummy


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

loukodi said:


> Biggest baby award?
> 
> 
> 
> Sucking his blankets like a dummy


How ADORABLE is this :001_wub:... my heart has just melted!


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Did someone say bromance?


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Did someone say bromance?


Oh My!! Taz's face in second Pic :001_wub:


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

pogo said:


> What about the best bromance award?
> 
> From
> 
> ...


That second photo is just the cutestttttt :001_wub:


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

MyMillie said:


> Oh My!! Taz's face in second Pic :001_wub:


He reminds me of one of these at times!










He adores his little bro


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> He reminds me of one of these at times!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 .... LOL...how on earth? in my eyes its not possible


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

BessieDog said:


> Well, Bess hasn't been nominated - but that's obviously as there's not a naughtiest dog category!


wow You have the same colour hair/ fur, Now I am jealous!!


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Lauren5159 said:


> Tell Spen I'm very upset with his lack of hip rotations and quiff
> 
> Gotta love a bit of Elvis though


He says he'll work on it. And try to find one of those white sparkly outfits Elvis seemed to like so much too.

He refuses to allow me to post a picture of him sitting on the toilet eating a hamburger though.


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

I am not doing my list as theres really so many/to many gorgeous dogs on here for me to choose from and having thought it over I don't think I could easy narrow it down to one dog each title!

Rio is used to being the under dog, I was amazed when someone stopped me once and said 'what a beautiful dog you have there' I thought they were taking the pee for a bit and looked about for any hidden cameras haha

He really is adorably gorgeous to me though, the best


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Jackie99 said:


> I am not doing my list as theres really so many/to many gorgeous dogs on here for me to choose from and having thought it over I don't think I could easy narrow it down to one dog each title!
> 
> Rio is used to being the under dog, I was amazed when someone stopped me once and said 'what a beautiful dog you have there' I thought they were taking the pee for a bit and looked about for any hidden cameras haha
> 
> He really is adorably gorgeous to me though, the best


I can see why Rio was admired :001_wub:.


----------



## bella2013 (Aug 29, 2013)

Jackie99 said:


> I am not doing my list as theres really so many/to many gorgeous dogs on here for me to choose from and having thought it over I don't think I could easy narrow it down to one dog each title!
> 
> Rio is used to being the under dog, I was amazed when someone stopped me once and said 'what a beautiful dog you have there' I thought they were taking the pee for a bit and looked about for any hidden cameras haha
> 
> He really is adorably gorgeous to me though, the best


I love Rio and so does Tess, I quite often catch her gazing at him when I leave my facebook open :001_wub:


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

bella2013 said:


> I love Rio and so does Tess, I quite often catch her gazing at him when I leave my facebook open :001_wub:


Ha ha ha, it's nice to know he has an admirer! I cannot say I recall seeing Tess, pictures are needed  and thank you both


----------



## bella2013 (Aug 29, 2013)

Jackie99 said:


> Ha ha ha, it's nice to know he has an admirer! I cannot say I recall seeing Tess, pictures are needed  and thank you both


I shall post some on fb


----------

